# enough filtration?



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

I have a 55 gallon tank kit. It comes with a HOB filter. If i were to purchase an AquaClear Aquarium Power Filter would that be enough filtration? (I'd purchase the one for up to 50 gallons, since I also have the HOB filter?).

I dont want to spend buku bucks on filtration if I dont have to, but want to make sure I have an adequate system.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

If you get any HOB I personally recommend either Fluval or Aqueon QuiteFlows...

And you currently have the bare minimum amount of filtration. At least, that is how it usually is with kits.

Remember, you can never have enough filtration!


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm actually not sure which HOB filter comes with the 55 gallon kit (the one from Walmart). I'm sure its minimal, which is why I wanted to supplement. I could purchase the Aquaclear for up to 70 gallons (not much of a price difference actually). I just didnt want to over filtrate. I know absolutely zilch about filtration, unfortunately. I'm assuming these just hang on the back of the tank as well (?).

One last question on these... one of the Q&A on the website, someone asks if this is self priming and apparently it would be something I had to prime. Anyone want to explain to me in English what I will have to do to this filter (and how often) 

ETA... thanks for the suggestions on the other filters... I'll definitely check into those as well. I'm looking for the best I can get on a lower budget.


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

Did a quck research, thanks for the Suggestion half!!!

IN addition to the HOB filter that comes with the kit, which of these is the best bang for the buck and will keep my little aquatic friends happy and healthy: (keep in mind this will be a second filter to the HOB that comes with kit, I dont want overkill)

1) Fluval U3 Underwater filter ($61.99). 10.5" height, for aquariums 24-40 gallon, 155 GPH
2) AquaClear Power Filter, up to 50 gallons ($39.99) 200 GPH, or up to 70 gallons ($53.99) 30 GPH, 
3) Aqueon Quietflow power filter: 250 gph, max size 50 gal Large ($31.99), or 55/75 400 gph max size 75 gal Large ($47.99). 
4. Marineland Emporer For Aquariums up to 80 gallons, 400 GPH ($39.99)

Whew. Im looking for a less maintenance filter (still done understand the priming thing on the Fluval)


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Get the Aquaclear 70, there is MUCH more filter media in the Aquaclears than in the aqueon filters with that tiny cartridge. Also the small price jump is nothing, because you will thank yourself in the future when your water quality is better for longer periods of time :thumb:

I own every size AQ they make lol


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

Vote 1 for aquaclear. Thanks.

Riddle me this..... what does it mean when it says I would have to "prime" it?


----------



## tim_s (Nov 27, 2011)

lilcountrygal said:


> Vote 1 for aquaclear. Thanks.
> 
> Riddle me this..... what does it mean when it says I would have to "prime" it?


Fill it with water before turning it on.

What fish are you keeping?


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

55 gallon tank (kit).

either 
1) 5 Rusty's, 5 yellow labs and 5 blue cobalts 
or
2) 5 Rusty's and 10 saulosi.

A couple cleaner uppers in there too, but as far as cichlids, thats all I plan. Im leaning towards stock #2, but it depends on what fish is available for order when I'm ready to put fish in.


----------



## tim_s (Nov 27, 2011)

These fish get quite big -- you might be aiming for more of a 75 G when these fish grow-out, just a pre-warning.


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

tim... which fish in particular? these were recommended to me by other users on the forum....

Even so... that'll just give me a reason to upgrade


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I just ordered a aquaclear 110 to go on my 75g to go along with the penguin 350. Eventually getting FX5 but the two HOB's will do the job for now.

I would get the aquaclear 110 for your 55g. You can always adjust the flow down but for a just a few extra dollars you can really get a bang for your buck. It does 500gph..so that is almsot ten times turnover filtration which is good and can handle large loads. You could also get two AC70's and spread them equally apart on the back. That might actually be a better option.


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks. So the AquaClear it is. Are these just HOB filters as well? I've never owned one and the pictures makes me think it hangs on the back of the tank?


----------



## whiskeyriver (Nov 29, 2011)

lilcountrygal said:


> Thanks. So the AquaClear it is. Are these just HOB filters as well? I've never owned one and the pictures makes me think it hangs on the back of the tank?


Yes ma'am.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

lilcountrygal said:


> Thanks. So the AquaClear it is. Are these just HOB filters as well? I've never owned one and the pictures makes me think it hangs on the back of the tank?


It is a HOB filter and it is pretty much customizable to fit your needs. You can re-use the sponge by simply rinsing it in old tank water and never have to worry about buying expensive replacement cartridges.


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

the 55 gallon size tank is big enough for saulosi and rusties long term,I vote aquaclears as well,I recommend storing the carbon that it comes with until you might need it,and like has been mentioned the media that it comes with will last for years,priming the filter is very easy,just make sure it is filled with water before plugging it in


----------



## Mike_G (Nov 8, 2011)

newforestrob said:


> I vote aquaclears as well,I recommend storing the carbon that it comes with until you might need it


+1 :thumb:


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

Ya. AC. Been the same for 20 years for a reason. I'd get 2 AC 70s or an AC 70 and an AC 110 for a 55G. Fill em Buy an extra sponge for the 70 due to the way its setup and go Sponge sponge biomedia on the aquaclear 70 and sponge biomedia on the 110. The 110 sponge is much taller which is why you only need 1 sponge in there. My 110 is running on 2 sponges as it is mainly a mechanical filter in my tank.

No need to use carbon as it removes essential trace elements from the water and has no true use unless there's something to get out like tanins from wood that wasn't presoaked enough or medication or etc. Good idea to store the carbon until needed as was mentioned.


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

Well, I went ahead and ordered the AC110. thanks for the advice!!! I'm not quite sure about "removing carbon" and "sponges", etc. Maybe I'll understand a bit more when I actually get the filter in the mail.

I'm either going one of two routes...

if I get the 55 Gallon kit, it comes with one regular HOB filter, I'll just use the AC110 along with that.

Petco has a tank sale, $1 gallon. If I buy that one, I'll get the AC70 in addition to AC110.

I'm thinking I'm going the kit route, becuase I priced the lights/hood for the 55 gallon and they start around $70, which would take me close to the kit price anyway.

The tank is arriving later this afternoon after work, so I'll be able to go one way or the other then.

Thanks so much for all the help you guys are giving!! :thumb:

ETA: Will the AC110 and one HOB filter provide enough water movement or will that need to be supplemented as well?


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Some additional info on priming? Because the little pumps used won't pump air but water only, HOB simply need water in the container so that the pump can start working. It will pull more in as it pumps water out. Priming on canister filters can get more complicated as the hoses from the tank to the can need to be filled and some need even more. HOB is very simple. Hang it on a full tank, pour a pitcher of water in the container and plug it in. Most likely it will jump up and run!

For stocking, I never try too hard to predict the future. It limits you too much. I start tanks with what fit at the time and then let them grow. At some point the small fish may become too many or too large and I need to move some out. But by that time I know more about what works and can make a much better decision about what and how many to keep. I like starting with small fish I get locally. They don't have to suffer the trauma of shipping and I can see them BEFORE buying. Local hobby folks are a great place to get fish. It also gives you a network for when/if you need to trade off some fish.


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

Unfortunately, I live in a pretty rural area and have access to two pet stores, one of which is Petco. The other is a fish store, but I havent been in there in a long time. The last time I was there, the cichlid tanks were pretty sparse. Maybe I'll swing by today on my way home from work and check it out. I was at Petco last night, and they had maybe 8 cichlids in an "Assorted" tank. You know its bad if they dont even have Yellow Labs. I think I saw some Cobalt Blues, but I'm pretty bad at identifying. What I COULD see was Aratus and some Red Zebra, both too aggressive for me.

I think I have the prime thing down, thanks!!!

Last question for me.... would the AC110 and another filter (whether it be the HOB included in the kit or another AC70) be enough water movement for a 55?


----------



## Mike_G (Nov 8, 2011)

Personally, I'd run the AC110 and an ATI sponge filter with a powerhead directing flow towards the AC110's inlet. Both the AC110 and sponge filters (the "pro" model is best) provide a lotta filtration for the $$


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

OK... I'm getting ready to show you just how UNexperienced I am with the equipment. When I do a google for ATI sponge filter with powerhead.... I get this:

http://www.amazon.com/Hydro-IV-Sponge-P ... 680&sr=8-3

Its just a sponge? What does it go in? (LOL... I'm sorry. I'm clueless.)


----------



## Mike_G (Nov 8, 2011)

lilcountrygal said:


> OK... I'm getting ready to show you just how UNexperienced I am with the equipment. When I do a google for ATI sponge filter with powerhead.... I get this:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Hydro-IV-Sponge-P ... 680&sr=8-3
> 
> Its just a sponge? What does it go in? (LOL... I'm sorry. I'm clueless.)


Yup, it's just a sponge element over a little plastic support thingy with a riser tube- they go right in the tank. You have to buy a powerhead seperately, an AC50 (270gph) powerhead is a good choice.
I use a Hydro III in a back corner of my 37G and hide it with a tall, flat piece of lace rock, I have the output oriented so that waste is directed right to the inlet of my 15 year-old AC300 (now called a "70") 
They're very low-tech, have no moving parts aside from the powerhead, and establish a good bacterial colony very quickly.


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

Mike, thank you for walking me through this. I very much appreciate it!!

So, the AC50 on one side/back of tank and the AC110 on the other? I found this on amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/AquaClear-Powerhe ... 043&sr=8-1 
(do I need the "Frequently Bought Together", all 3 things?

Where in your tank is this powerhead... back right corner? If yes, does the plastic tube pointing downward come with it? (I dont see anything in the amazon picture that has a long tube going into the tank).

Between this and the AC110, I should be good on filtration then, correct?

ETA.... I've never had a powerhead in my aquariums, I just used water movement caused by filters. I plan on having sand substrate... will this powerhead blow the sand all around?


----------



## tim_s (Nov 27, 2011)

Aquaclears - hands down a good choice for HOBs, later on -- you can look at cheaper alternatives to the media for Aquaclears, a HOB with small focus on customization. Perfect for immediate needs and later more long term requirements.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I like to go simple when first wading into things and then as I pick up information, I can get more equipment and feel it better suits what I need/want. There are almost unlimited ways to set up a tank and so it takes a bit of personal judgement that takes time to develope. HOB are a really good place to start and will work well on a 55. Whether you will want or need a powerhead is still unknown. They can vary from really good to totally useless depending on what you have in your tank. One of the oldest filters was a box full of filter floss stuck into a corner with an air line making water flow through the floss. I think sponge filters using powerheads are just a mod of the same thing. The powerhead sucks water through the sponge where the good bacteria develope and then shoots the water out making a good circualation in the tank. How much it will keep debris moving aroung the tank floor depends on how much "stuff" there is in the tank. Lots of rock and decor may just make the debris go under the rocks. If the tank is wide open the debris may go over to the filter intake and get filtered out. That's where the experience comes into play. Only you can see how it's working in your tank. That is when I recommend buying more equipment. When you see a real purpose saves spending money and then kicking yourself for not buying something else.


----------



## Mike_G (Nov 8, 2011)

lilcountrygal said:


> Mike, thank you for walking me through this. I very much appreciate it!!


No problemo, I'm glad you find my posts helpful.



lilcountrygal said:


> Where in your tank is this powerhead... back right corner? If yes, does the plastic tube pointing downward come with it? (I dont see anything in the amazon picture that has a long tube going into the tank).


If you're talking about the clear riser, I had to extend it because my tank is fairly deep- I bought a 2' length of 7/8" riser like that used for UG filters from my lfs for $1 and cut it to length to replace the shorter one that came with the filter.



lilcountrygal said:


> Between this and the AC110, I should be good on filtration then, correct?


The AC110 should run a 55 by itself under most conditions- that's 500 gallons per hour right there :wink:



lilcountrygal said:


> ETA.... I've never had a powerhead in my aquariums, I just used water movement caused by filters. I plan on having sand substrate... will this powerhead blow the sand all around?


Not if you don't point the output right at it- you will probably need to play around with the direction of the water current from the powerhead until you find a position that works for you. You can also position rocks to modify the flow- large flat ones have the most effect. That's a lot of the fun for me.


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

So, I ended up not going the 55 gallon tank alone choice, and bought the 55 gallon KIT. It comes with Aqua-Tech 30-60 Power Filter with Bio-Fiber biological filtration and EZ-Change #3 filter cartridges.

Should I just stop with the AC110 and the Aqua-Tech and use that as filtration and assess later if I need additional or do you see a problem with the Aqua-Tech and I should bag that one instantly and get something else?


----------



## tim_s (Nov 27, 2011)

What has you steering away from the Aquaclears?


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

Nothing, actually.

I've already purchased an Aquaclear 110, and plan on putting that on my tank in addition to what came with the kit (the Aqua-Tech 30-60 I listed above). Initially, I was going to buy everything separately, but it was cheaper to buy the actual kit than to buy the tank, hood, heater, filtration, etc., separately.

So, I ended up with the Aqua-Tech just because I bought the cheaper tank. I wasnt sure if the Aqua-Tech was a good system to use in conjunction with the AC110 or if I should just buy an extra AC and not use the AquaTech. Id rather not if I dont have to, gives me more money to spend on the fish themselves


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

lilcountrygal said:


> Nothing, actually.
> 
> I've already purchased an Aquaclear 110, and plan on putting that on my tank in addition to what came with the kit (the Aqua-Tech 30-60 I listed above). Initially, I was going to buy everything separately, but it was cheaper to buy the actual kit than to buy the tank, hood, heater, filtration, etc., separately.
> 
> So, I ended up with the Aqua-Tech just because I bought the cheaper tank. I wasnt sure if the Aqua-Tech was a good system to use in conjunction with the AC110 or if I should just buy an extra AC and not use the AquaTech. Id rather not if I dont have to, gives me more money to spend on the fish themselves


I would just use the AC110 with the aquatech 30-60. They are basically the same filters as the penguin 350's without the biowheels. They are not bad filters.


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

YAY, thats what I was hoping to hear :thumb:


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

lilcountrygal said:


> YAY, thats what I was hoping to hear :thumb:


Yep...you will be good to go. That is basically the same filtration I have on my 75g so for a 55g your water should be sparkling clean!!


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

Awesome. Notwithstanding the filtration, the water movement should be sufficient too?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

lilcountrygal said:


> Awesome. Notwithstanding the filtration, the water movement should be sufficient too?


Yes....just spread them equally apart and you should be fine. I suppose you could add a small power head like I have but my tank is deeper...front to back. I am sure the water leaving both of these filters and hitting the front glass and rolling backwards will keep your tank from any dead spots.

When does your new AC110 come in? My new one doesn't get here till tuesday


----------



## tim_s (Nov 27, 2011)

With an aquaclear 110 - technically, this device alone would do the job but having too filter can help during cleanings, which is something you will get familiar with on these two filters.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

tim_s said:


> With an aquaclear 110 - technically, this device alone would do the job but having too filter can help during cleanings, which is something you will get familiar with on these two filters.


Yep...you can clean one filter one month and the other the next.


----------



## tim_s (Nov 27, 2011)

I think the current Aquaclear you have will do a wonderful job - Keep us updated.


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

My AC110 will HOPEFULLY arrive on Tuesday. My husband put the stand together last evening, so the tank is ready. Today's project is cleaning the sand and getting it in the tank. I found some nice looking rocks in my backyard (black and white), will be bleaching those soon. Chomping at the bit to get this going.

Thanks for all the filtration advice. I'm glad I'm overfiltering... makes me feel better about keeping everyone healthy. I've had zero success in reviving sick fish, so this time around my goal is to keep them from GETTING sick


----------



## Oscar Madison (Mar 24, 2008)

I believe in over filtration....if the kit comes with one then buy another.


----------



## tim_s (Nov 27, 2011)

lilcountrygal said:


> My AC110 will HOPEFULLY arrive on Tuesday. My husband put the stand together last evening, so the tank is ready. Today's project is cleaning the sand and getting it in the tank. I found some nice looking rocks in my backyard (black and white), will be bleaching those soon. Chomping at the bit to get this going.
> 
> Thanks for all the filtration advice. I'm glad I'm overfiltering... makes me feel better about keeping everyone healthy. I've had zero success in reviving sick fish, so this time around my goal is to keep them from GETTING sick


Just be aware that if your rocks are "soft" they will change the KH parameter of the tank and ultimately PH, this isn't a major concern either way as you are housing Africans which like a good high PH but make sure to base you water parameters *after* the rocks have been added. Just in-case in the future you are looking to buffer.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

lilcountrygal said:


> My AC110 will HOPEFULLY arrive on Tuesday. My husband put the stand together last evening, so the tank is ready. Today's project is cleaning the sand and getting it in the tank. I found some nice looking rocks in my backyard (black and white), will be bleaching those soon. Chomping at the bit to get this going.
> 
> Thanks for all the filtration advice. I'm glad I'm overfiltering... makes me feel better about keeping everyone healthy. I've had zero success in reviving sick fish, so this time around my goal is to keep them from GETTING sick


Fill the tank very slowly and it should keep the cloudiness down. My new AC110 is showing a delivery date for tuesday also. I sure hope it arrives tuesday as I am pushing my water change schedule back from tonight until tuesday.


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

Oscar Madison said:


> I believe in over filtration....if the kit comes with one then buy another.


the kit came with an AquaTech 30/60. *** purchased an AquaClear 110 to add to it.

I'm not sure what the rocks are, but they are beautiful and will look really nice with the black sand substrate I have.

The sand is in the tank, and now I'm even more anxious to get started!


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Did you get your AC110? Mine came in today..been a while since I owned one...back then they were AC500. I just set mine up and works great.


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

NO!!! :x Amazon is now showing a delivery date of Saturday!! It's driving me nuts!

I'm just waiting on that filter for water. I cleaned and loaded the rocks and I bought some cichlid stones (caves) for the saulosi, and some plastic plants for color (black substrate, dark colored rocks). All I need now is some taller plants for the back of the tank (budget wont allow a 3D background.  ) and I'll be ready to start hounding you guys about the cycle process.

Glad you received your AC, razor!! I have to admit, I'm a little jealous :drooling: I'm gonna go troll on your thread about it and live vicariously through you


----------



## Steveboos (Dec 23, 2011)

I got mine from Amazon and used the prime shipping cause I'm so impatient. Got it overnight and for DIRT Cheap haha.

Great choice running 2 filters. I run an AC110 and an EX70 Whisper on my tank and the filtration is awesome. The fish seem nice and happy also!


----------



## whiskeyriver (Nov 29, 2011)

Steveboos said:


> I got mine from Amazon and used the prime shipping cause I'm so impatient. Got it overnight and for DIRT Cheap haha.
> 
> Great choice running 2 filters. I run an AC110 and an EX70 Whisper on my tank and the filtration is awesome. The fish seem nice and happy also!


Ha ha...I hear that. I'm running 1 AC50 and 2 AC30s on a 29 gallon! Ha ha.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

lilcountrygal said:


> NO!!! :x Amazon is now showing a delivery date of Saturday!! It's driving me nuts!
> 
> I'm just waiting on that filter for water. I cleaned and loaded the rocks and I bought some cichlid stones (caves) for the saulosi, and some plastic plants for color (black substrate, dark colored rocks). All I need now is some taller plants for the back of the tank (budget wont allow a 3D background.  ) and I'll be ready to start hounding you guys about the cycle process.
> 
> Glad you received your AC, razor!! I have to admit, I'm a little jealous :drooling: I'm gonna go troll on your thread about it and live vicariously through you


I ordered mine from amazon last wednesday....and it shipped from tennessee. I live in arkansas....and arkansas borders tennessee. It took one week to ship from tennessee to me. I know the weekend and holiday didn't help but jeesh! It was driving me nuts.

I installed it last night and noticed some bypass. I have another thread on it and while I have some concerns a few users have helped ease my concerns a bit. It does flow a massive amount of water.


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

13razorbackfan said:


> lilcountrygal said:
> 
> 
> > NO!!! :x Amazon is now showing a delivery date of Saturday!! It's driving me nuts!
> ...


Actually, I was pleasantly surprised to come home from work and find a package on my front doorstep. :dancing: Now I'm just waiting on some decorations and I can move forward.

I did see your other thread, razor..... I might be begging for help when I get a chance to put mine together. I'm still at least a week away from water (until all the decorations arrive). Maybe more as now Im thinking of ordering a piece of driftwood (all I have now are rocks and plastic plants... looks boring lol).

I'm glad to know no one suggests returning it. I was actually excited to finally have good filtration!


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

lilcountrygal said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> > lilcountrygal said:
> ...


No...I wouldn't return it. I have just accepted the fact that there is gonna be a bit of bypass but even with the small amount of bypass it is still moving massive amounts of water through the media. It would have to lose 20% of its mechanical filtration through bypass just to be equal to a emperor 400.


----------



## tim_s (Nov 27, 2011)

13razorbackfan said:


> lilcountrygal said:
> 
> 
> > 13razorbackfan said:
> ...


AC's are decent filters, good to start with and will provide the options you want later. When you have been within the hobby for a long time and learn more about the specifics - - you wander down the path of perfection - - How can things be better? We all go there after a period of time. This is what 13razorbackfan is referring too within the efficiency issues within his ACs within the other thread. As for yourself the AC will perform perfectly and well-rounded, to diverge from this will only end up costing more money and quickly in this hobby you will learn - - there is always something to buy.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

[/quote]

AC's are decent filters, good to start with and will provide the options you want later. When you have been within the hobby for a long time and learn more about the specifics - - you wander down the path of perfection - - How can things be better? We all go there after a period of time. This is what 13razorbackfan is referring too within the efficiency issues within his ACs within the other thread. As for yourself the AC will perform perfectly and well-rounded, to diverge from this will only end up costing more money and quickly in this hobby you will learn - - there is always something to buy.[/quote]Correct....I am always trying to figure out a better way. I am towards the end of summer when I have enough $$$ saved in my "aquarium fund" going to buy an FX5 so I won't have to worry about bypass at all.


----------

